# En World boards?



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 16, 2002)

I'm starting to wounder if any server can withstand the juggernuat that is EN World.


----------



## Henry (May 16, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *I'm starting to wounder if any server can withstand the juggernuat that is EN World. *




Thanks to Adlon, we know that the holy grail exists,  but attaining it is another matter.


----------



## Morrus (May 16, 2002)

Turns out the test server ran out of hard drive space as the database filled up.    Apparently an extra HD has been added now.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 17, 2002)

>"Turns out the test server ran out of hard drive space as the database filled up. Apparently an extra HD has been added now."<


WOW! We sure are hard on them servers.


----------



## Zappo (May 17, 2002)

How could it take so little - hours - to fill up the HD?


----------



## Adlon (May 17, 2002)

Nope. Adlon (ME) Made a critical error. I used a hard drive that was laying around, a 10G that I THOUGHT was empty.

So, I install the driv, and load the OS. At the beginning of the OS Load, you get the option to format the drive. So, I did, and walked away during the format.

What I MISSED was that I was formatting a 1G partition, not a 9+ gig partition. So we ended up with a 1Gig partition for he OS, the boards, and the ENWorld Database. 

The damned drive was full at the BEGINNING of the test. No room for the swap file.

So, I feel like an idiot, and we've redone the hard drive last night, and will get vBulletin back on today.

DOH!


----------



## Horacio (May 17, 2002)

Adlon said:
			
		

> *Nope. Adlon (ME) Made a critical error. I used a hard drive that was laying around, a 10G that I THOUGHT was empty.
> 
> So, I install the driv, and load the OS. At the beginning of the OS Load, you get the option to format the drive. So, I did, and walked away during the format.
> 
> ...




Oh, that explains a lot of things...


----------



## Zappo (May 18, 2002)

Oh.

*looks at the clock*

Has the new test already been made?


----------



## Adlon (May 18, 2002)

The newly redone test server is complete. All thats needed is for Morrus to unlock the boards: he made his DB backup while the board was locked, so, its still locked.

And, its waiting for when Morrus wants to loose the dogs of war.


----------

